# How long to wait to use table after poly?



## Meghs (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi again. I put 4 coats of oil based poly on my antique oak table. How long should we wait before we can use it? It will be used for eating, crafts and games by our family including 2 young boys.
Thanks again


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Meghs - I would follow the directions on the can.
but - your ambient humidity and temperature has a lot to do with how fast your finish drys and cures.
and - how you applied each coat.
this is one of those things that only you can really decide.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

In an unseen spot. Take your fingernail and see if it leaves a mark. If you can dent it, you shouldn't use it


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Meghs said:


> Hi again. I put 4 coats of oil based poly on my antique oak table. How long should we wait before we can use it? It will be used for eating, crafts and games by our family including 2 young boys.
> Thanks again


Minwax (as an example only) recommends a minimum of 24 hours before "easing" into use. If it were mine, I'd wait a minimum of 48 hours with good ventilation. Then I'd protect the surface with a SOFT non-woven cloth that will not leave a thread pattern pressing against the surface. I would give the new surface a week to "cure" before exposing it to direct contact. 
As has been said, best info would be from the maker of the product you are using.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Careful with poly. Too much is not a good thing.

I do one sealer and one finish coat. I spray S&W...


----------



## Meghs (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you all. I used fast drying Minwax and it says to wait 24 hours before light use. It’s almost been a week since final coat. I’ll do the fingernail check and if all is good use it this weekend.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Once the offgassing odor is gone you should be good to use it. If it still has an odor it is still curing.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Problem is too many coats can keep it soft. Spraying is thin, brushing is thick.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Many years ago my wife left for a week, a perfect time for me to refinish our dining room table (she hates the smell of poly), not too hot and low humidity. Sanded it then I brushed on 5 coats of poly. I did thin the poly a touch to speed up drying. We just lightly used it for week after that. After 5 years it is still great aside for a few spots where the 2 year old grand kids banged their eating utensils on it. On a heavily used surface I like to build the surface up, spraying is too thin for heavy use.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

My daughter killed ours. I told the boy I was looking sports another. Poly hades it's problems. It's not water proof.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Spar does a great job with water/spills


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I should have used pre-cat


----------



## Nathan Thompson (Feb 13, 2021)

If i were you I would at least wait for couple of days to check on it


----------



## Badgerstate (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe that 24 hours is usually the suggested time but temp and humidity can play a factor. I usually wait 48 hours, just to be safe.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Poly takes some time to cure sometimes up to thirty days. I used to work at a rental store, we rented about 4 to 6 floor sanders a day 7 days a week to people re finishing floors. We sold Fabulon floor finishes. The oil based finish was recommended to wait 30 days before covering the floor with rugs. The lacquer based finishes you could move furniture in about 24 hours. And in fact the lacquer was used when the US hosted the world ping pong championship... after 24 hours curing time on the tables. Fabulon at the time was touted as the bowling alley finish... and had much more finish in a can than any competing product. (the finish is what is left after the thinners vent off)


----------

